# WoW (Horde-Seite): Der beste Name für die PCG-Lesergilde wäre:



## Administrator (15. Februar 2005)

*WoW (Horde-Seite): Der beste Name für die PCG-Lesergilde wäre:*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Mahatma77 (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: WoW (Horde-Seite): Der beste Name für die PCG-Lesergilde wäre:*

Ich finde "Enthaltung" einen tollen Namen. Das ist mal was anderes!


----------



## Minihul (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: WoW (Horde-Seite): Der beste Name für die PCG-Lesergilde wäre:*



			
				Mahatma77 am 15.02.2005 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde "Enthaltung" einen tollen Namen. Das ist mal was anderes!



Du nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Mund


----------



## Hell-is-on-Earth (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: WoW (Horde-Seite): Der beste Name für die PCG-Lesergilde wäre:*



			
				Minihul am 15.02.2005 21:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Mahatma77 am 15.02.2005 16:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


und mir auch


----------



## Damaskus (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: WoW (Horde-Seite): Der beste Name für die PCG-Lesergilde wäre:*



			
				Hell-is-on-Earth am 16.02.2005 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Minihul am 15.02.2005 21:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hätte ja lieber "Keine Angabe" als name...


----------



## kloesch4 (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: WoW (Horde-Seite): Der beste Name für die PCG-Lesergilde wäre:*



			
				Damaskus am 16.02.2005 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Hell-is-on-Earth am 16.02.2005 15:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keine Angabe klingt auch aber ganz gut


----------



## ZT-ORION (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: WoW (Horde-Seite): Der beste Name für die PCG-Lesergilde wäre:*

"Die rosanen Täubchen"
würde denke ich am besten zu WoW passen, nur wer will sich schon freiwillig so nennen? Und überhaupt... wer spiel frewillig Woord of Warcraft????


----------



## Smirnoff4u (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: WoW (Horde-Seite): Der beste Name für die PCG-Lesergilde wäre:*

Hört endlich auf mit den WoW polls bitte ... hab keine lust mehr auf diese werbung


----------



## Loosa (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: WoW (Horde-Seite): Der beste Name für die PCG-Lesergilde wäre:*



			
				Smirnoff4u am 22.02.2005 23:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Hört endlich auf mit den WoW polls bitte ... hab keine lust mehr auf diese werbung



Das hat nichts mit Werbung zu tun sondern damit, dass einige der Leser hier gemeinsame Gilden gründen wollen und auf diese Weise der Name dafür bestimmt wird. Bzw. wurde denn die Gilden sind schon gegründet.
Die Laufzeit des Polls ist wohl etwas zu lang geraten aber das konnte beim Erstellen ja keiner wissen 

Ich find's gut, dass PC Games auf die Interessen ihrer Leser eingeht.


----------



## Rob99 (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: WoW (Horde-Seite): Der beste Name für die PCG-Lesergilde wäre:*



			
				Loosa am 22.02.2005 23:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Smirnoff4u am 22.02.2005 23:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich versteh nicht wieso die ganze community darüber abstimmt... ich fänds eigentlich besser wenn irgendwo nen thread gepinnt wird und da steht die website von der allypage, wo dann halt die gildenmitglieder abstimmen... und ehrlich gesagt: es grenzt schon an propaganda, der hype ist der stärkste, den ich jemals bei nem spiel erlebt hab, vor allem wird der nach der veröffentlichung auch noch weitergezogen


----------



## gladiator3000 (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: WoW (Horde-Seite): Der beste Name für die PCG-Lesergilde wäre:*



			
				ZT-ORION am 21.02.2005 10:57 schrieb:
			
		

> "Die rosanen Täubchen"
> würde denke ich am besten zu WoW passen, nur wer will sich schon freiwillig so nennen? Und überhaupt... wer spiel frewillig Woord of Warcraft????



schon mal die verkaufszahlen gesehen ?? 
noch dazu ... wenn mir ein spiel nicht gefällt mecker ich auch nicht in aller öffentlichkeit drüber rum ...


----------



## Mayphisto (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: WoW (Horde-Seite): Der beste Name für die PCG-Lesergilde wäre:*



			
				SYSTEM am 15.02.2005 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Also "Enthaltung" ist so ziemlich der mit Abstand bescheuertste Gildenname, den ich in meinem doch recht langen Zockerleben gehört habe!    Nennt das Ding doch gleich >Bitte Namen einfügen< oder >Poll not conlusive<


----------



## MarcoS (7. März 2005)

*AW: WoW (Horde-Seite): Der beste Name für die PCG-Lesergilde wäre:*



			
				Hell-is-on-Earth am 16.02.2005 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Minihul am 15.02.2005 21:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dito


----------



## spylo (8. März 2005)

*AW: WoW (Horde-Seite): Der beste Name für die PCG-Lesergilde wäre:*



			
				Rob99 am 22.02.2005 23:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Loosa am 22.02.2005 23:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  stimmt


----------



## Loosa (8. März 2005)

*AW: WoW (Horde-Seite): Der beste Name für die PCG-Lesergilde wäre:*



			
				spylo am 08.03.2005 20:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Rob99 am 22.02.2005 23:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kriegt euch doch mal wieder ein *g*
Die Polls wurden direkt zum Verkaufsstart, und bei riesigem Spielerandrang gestartet und laufen eh' nur noch bis Mitte des Monats.  
Es gab halt am Anfang keine Gildenseite (und bis jetzt noch nicht *g*) aber eine große Nachfrage für eine gemeinsame Sache der PCG Forennutzer.
Und, je nach Poll, 40-60% Interessierte finde ich nicht wenig.


----------



## XMasTree (11. März 2005)

*AW: WoW (Horde-Seite): Der beste Name für die PCG-Lesergilde wäre:*



			
				Rob99 am 22.02.2005 23:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Loosa am 22.02.2005 23:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, das musste ja, schliesslich will Blizzard ihre monatlichen Einkünfte...

Ganz im Ernst.. WoW is Schrott, Diablo2 in 3D , aber definitiv kein MMORPG mit den ganzen paar Spieler instanzen .. wo keine anderen Spieler vorbeikommen können etc.

Mein Vorschlag wär: "Zahlkinder für Blizzard"


----------



## Vordack (11. März 2005)

*AW: WoW (Horde-Seite): Der beste Name für die PCG-Lesergilde wäre:*



			
				XMasTree am 11.03.2005 10:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Rob99 am 22.02.2005 23:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, WoW ist schrott... mit einer anständigen Begründung könnte man Deine Meinung für Dich ja noch gelten lassen, aber zu sagen es ist schrott weil "Diablo 2 in 3D", tsss tsss tsss.

Soweit ich mich erinnere ist Diablo 2 eines der beliebtesten Spiele überhaupt, WoW deshalb als Schrot zu bezeichnen ist schon komisch...

Desweiteren hat WoW noch viel mehr, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Quintus (16. März 2005)

*AW: WoW (Horde-Seite): Der beste Name für die PCG-Lesergilde wäre:*

Jetzt stimmen die ganzen nicht WOW Bimbos ab 
Dann können wir auch gleich "schwul ist cool" nehmen.


----------

